# Stomach Fat loss is confusing



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

So, I found a AB Lounger at a tag sale, brand new condition for $20.00 about 3 weeks ago. I've been using it every morning (well, Minimum 4-5 times a week anyway) and am doing 50 "sit-ups". I though it would be great to lose my stomach fat, especially since the floor hurts me if I were to do them on the floor/rug. I just increased them to 60 today, I'm holding the sit up position 1-3 seconds.

So I went online to figure out how to measure my results, and read that sit ups will only strengthen my abdomen wall, NOT lose the fat. I'm confused.

I'm 5'4, and 149 lbs. At 18 I was 115lbs, gained 70 with my 1st, never lost it and then had child 2 then 3. My stomach muscles are shot from the pregnancies, another reason I *thought* the ab lounger might help me. 

Is it true this thing won't help me lose the stomach fat? My son is getting married in April, and I want to look good for the photos plus order a dress soon.

What other excercizes might help? I plan on cutting down the junk food, just havn't yet.

HF


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

The best thing for fat loss around the stomach is to cut the carbs, particularly refined. 
Exercises won't do anything to _get rid of_ the fat. It'll just tone up the muscle that's under it...


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

ErinP said:


> The best thing for fat loss around the stomach is to cut the carbs, particularly refined.
> Exercises won't do anything to _get rid of_ the fat. It'll just tone up the muscle that's under it...


Erin, if you cut calories to the point that you burn more than you take in, your body will burn fat. So in that way, exercise does get rid of fat. =0) 

Cindyc.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

This won't target the stomach fat, only the stomach muscles.

Unless you use liposuction, you can't just remove fact from one area. It comes off from all over the body at a rate that tends to be influenced by genetics -- some women are stuck with saddlebags or a large rump, even when the rest of their body has slimmed down.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

It's true, you can't lose fat from a specific area. You need to lose weight overall. Using the ab lounger is probably not a bad thing - building muscle is always good and will help burn more fat even when you are not exercising. But the amount of effort it takes is not burning many calories. And that is what you need. I read an article recently that said people who want nice abs are better off cutting back on ab exercises and using that time for cardio. Walking, swimming, biking, exercise tapes that get you moving and make you sweat, that is what will reduce your belly.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, thank you for the clarification. Guess I'll continue the ab excercises and find something else. I tried jogging in place this morning, my bad knee felt it and my ankle cracked. Maybe I'll just try walking on my lunch, or finding a second hand excercize bike...We close the pool this weekend, I wish I had posted sooner.

HF


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

cindy-e said:


> Erin, if you cut calories to the point that you burn more than you take in, your body will burn fat. So in that way, exercise does get rid of fat. =0)
> 
> Cindyc.


That's true.
However, the Ab Lounger isn't going to be burning enough calories to do that.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

You know, strengthening your belly muscles WILL help firm up your middle, even if it does not get rid of any fat. So your waist will get smaller.

As for abdominal fat, *IF* you have trouble metabolizing carbohydrates you will carry more weight on your abdomen that the rest of you. The fat in your abdomen is more sensitive to high blood sugar than the fat on the rest of your body. 

So, you might get serious about cutting out the junk food and eating lean protien a couple of times a day. That would not only make your abdomen smaller, it will also reduce any OTHER fat on you.


----------

